# FireGL X3-256 (R420GL) Support?



## codeworker (Jan 30, 2005)

As you have announced, version 0.0.23 supports the R423GL Core (DevID 0x5550) found on FireGL V7100, however the R420GL (DevID 0x4A4D) which is currently placed on FireGL X3-256 cards is not supported. Will there be support in future releases? Overclocking is working on my card, but all the other features like fan control and temperature monitoring are disabled. Im using a Radeon X800 Pro softmodded to FireGL X3-256


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 31, 2005)

that I don't know, maybe w1zzard can answer your question?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2005)

added


----------



## codeworker (Feb 3, 2005)

What you mean with "added" ? 

I tried both 0.0.23 and 0.0.24 beta 1 and none of them is working.
The chip is not recognized, it just says: Chip Type: 0x4A4D, Memory Timings are Desabled, Pipelines are not correctly showed up (8 instead of 12) and of course Fan Control and Temp.Monitoring are disabled. It can be only a minor problem, since I'm using stock x800 pro vivo bios with hacked DeviceID from 4A49 to 4A4D. The rest is the same.


----------



## liPpi (Feb 19, 2005)

*Hello.*

Hello,

I was searching for quite some time and posting in several borads to find out if I can change my X800XT PCI-e into a FireGl 7100 as I want to use it for 3D reconstruction.
Unfortunately as I found this post, I feel I have never been as close to the answer then now 
So: Can I change it (SoftMod), wich Tool do I need?

You would help me a lot answering this,
Thanks in advance,
liPpi


----------



## codeworker (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes it should be possible, you need the official FireGL Unified drivers, which you have to softmod manually. (RivaTuner etc... didn't work for me). Its just about changing some numbers in various .dat files of the driver, however i cant fully guarantee its working. Do you know the ASIC ID of your graphics card, would be quite helpful to know.


----------



## mikk36 (Feb 28, 2005)

i got my 9600XT into FireGL T2 by doing the all the scripts with rivatuner (although only 1 worked with them   )
then, changed the deviceID's in the .ini files to match my 9600XT (1 number difference from FireGL T-2)
then, the drivers should let u install them, windows recognizes your card as a FireGL card, but as atitool reads the card by it's deviceID, u can still OC it like u used to...


----------

